# Fairmont Hot Springs Riverside followup



## labguides (Oct 9, 2007)

After our less-than wonderful experience at Fairmont Hot Springs Riverside, I wrote letters/photos to president of Fairmont Hot Springs Timeshares and to Interval International. 
Both businesses did respond to my mails.
Fairmont Hot Springs Riverside indicated that they are aware of the poor condition of building 8 and it will be renovated in 2009.
II thanked me for the letter and are forwarding it to the resort.


----------



## eal (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmmmm...2009 seems like a long ways off, thanks for the warning.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 10, 2007)

labguides said:


> After our less-than wonderful experience at Fairmont Hot Springs Riverside, I wrote letters/photos to president of Fairmont Hot Springs Timeshares and to Interval International.
> Both businesses did respond to my mails.
> Fairmont Hot Springs Riverside indicated that they are aware of the poor condition of building 8 and it will be renovated in 2009.
> II thanked me for the letter and are forwarding it to the resort.



Did they offer you any compensation?

Can you post the pictures so we can all see the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## labguides (Oct 10, 2007)

Did they offer you any compensation?

No compenstation offered.

If someone can tell me how to post pix  of Fairmont Hot Springs, Riverside, I will be happy to do that or email them to individuals.


----------

